# AVG 7.5 Virus Vault - Deleting vs. restoring question



## tls57 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi. This is my first post, so I hope I get this right. Please forgive me if I blunder.

I've had some trouble with my laptop, which is currently running AVG Free 7.5 (yes, I know I need to update this!). My specific question for this post relates to my AVG Virus Vault, which contains 8 trojan horses. 

I'm a bit confused as to whether I can delete all the trojan horses that are in the vault. All are classified as:
Healable - No
Source - Backup copy
Status - Infected

I have several that are in "Documents & Settings" and some that are "System Volume Information" files. I read something on the AVG site about needing to restore the files in System Volume Information, but it only confused me further. 

Could someone kindly let me know: 1) can I just delete all of these th's in my virus vault and 2) if I need to proceed differently for the SVI items, how should I proceed. If more detail is needed in terms of file information for all the different trojan horses, just let me know and I'll provide that data.

Once I get this answered I am going to proceed with additional clean up, including restoring to a previous Windows setting, but want to make sure I get rid of these items before I do so.

Thank you!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi tls57, welcome -

The only reason to ever restore an item from the Virus Vault (quarantine) would be if it were a false positive deletion. Items are safely contained there, and will cause you no harm. If you're sure they are positive detections, you can finally remove them from the vault.

Here's AVG's FAQ:

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-228


> Files placed in the System volume information folder are source files for the system restore function that is available in Windows XP operating system. Files that were healed were moved in their original INFECTED state into this folder and it is necessary to DELETE them by following these steps:
> 
> * Close all open programs. Then right-click My Computer on the Windows desktop
> * Click on Properties
> ...


Also:

http://www.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-239



> I have some files in the AVG Virus Vault. What next?
> 
> Most of today's viruses (Trojan horses, I-Worms, Worms, etc) create their own files which contain nothing but a body of the virus. In such cases the only way to remove the infection is to delete the infected file. *When you moved the file to the AVG Virus Vault it was deleted from its original location, coded, and then saved in a non-executable file in a hidden folder. Your PC is no longer infected then.
> If you are not missing any data file and your applications are running, then you can delete these vaulted files from the AVG Virus Vault program.*
> ...


----------

